# 

## .

,       : 53  60?      .              ?     600 ,    ""  .         ,   . ,  1-2 ,    "" ?    ?   , 6%.       ,     ,      ?

----------


## .

?     ?

----------


## .

> ?     ?


,    .   ?   ,    .

----------


## .

,      .    ,      .      ,   ? 
 :Wink:

----------


## -7

*.*,     ,   .     ,     ?    , ,  .

----------


## .

> 


  ,       .

----------


## .

> *.*,     ,   .     ,     ?    , ,  .


  ,   ,     .     -  ,  60     " "

----------


## .

60      .     ,      .
 53

----------


## .

> 60      .     ,      .
>  53


     ,          ,  53 ,   , %   ,..   .

----------

53?        42   ,

----------


## .

-   ,   ,     60   -   ,  42 -   - .  :Frown:

----------


## .

:Smilie:     53,  42 . - -   .

----------


## .

> -   ,   ,    60


     ,  ,        ,  .                 :Wink:

----------


## .

> 53?        42   ,


   ,   ?

----------

> ,   ?


,     :Smilie:

----------


## Linsy

*.* 
_    600 ,    ""  ._ 
 ?  .     115-  .         .    .   :Wink:

----------


## Vokhrameevd

> ,       : 53  60?      .              ?     600 ,    ""  .        ,   . ,  1-2 ,    "" ?    ?   , 6%.       ,     ,      ?


        ,  .

----------


## -7

> ,  .


   ?  ?     ..

----------


## .

> ,  .


  ,

----------

,        ?

----------


## .

> ,        ?


      ,      .

----------


## Linsy

> ?     ?


-,   ,  ""  .  ,  .     . .  :Smilie: 
        .

----------


## .

,   ,   ,      .

----------


## Linsy

> ,   ,   ,      .


.        .  :yes:

----------


## Vokhrameevd



----------


## .

*Vokhrameevd*,               .

----------


## Jktus

-15,       ?

----------


## .

.

----------

, ,   - ,           ,    ?

  .    ,  -  ,  - .        (   ).       ,     .   "42"   "   ",  ,  ,    .     ,   ,   , ,  .    -  .

    !

----------


## .

:Smilie:

----------

> -


  ,  42       :Embarrassment:

----------

, ,  ,      "   2011 .  "   (    - ,   -    )   ?

----------

,  -    ,  ,    .

   !      .

----------

() 42

----------


## sql

> ,       : 53  60?      .              ?     600 ,    ""  .         ,   . ,  1-2 ,    "" ?    ?   , 6%.       ,     ,      ?


        ?    ( ),    ( /)          600   .           ,   ?

----------


## karenamiss

> ?    ( ),    ( /)          600   .           ,   ?


  ,   ,    .

----------


## C

,  ,      .  2012 ..    ,     :
1.         ?
 ,    .    2012   2018  ? ..      ?    ?
2.         84,          ,  ?
3.      ?         ,    ,    ?        ,  ,   . 
4.      ""          "" ?
5.                ?
   )

----------

> ?


, 



> .    2012   2018  ?


     "     -"




> 







> ?


 




> ,  ,   .


    .      60  




> ""          "" ?


    .




> ?


       .

----------

> ?


, 



> .    2012   2018  ?


     "     -"




> 







> ?


 




> ,  ,   .


    .      60  




> ""          "" ?


    .




> ?


       .

----------


## C

**,  ,   )




> 


  ,     .    ,   -     ? ..    84  ?

      31.12.18,     /? -      /?

  -                   3600  3    .
  ,    ,         ,        ? 
 .       ?

----------

> 31.12.18,     /?


    .      . ,    2019  ,    .



> -      /?


,  




> ,    ,         ,        ?


  . ,   .          :Wink:     -    ,     .



> .       ?


      ,

----------


## C

. 1 . 43   "1.    ,   ()     , ..."
    ,      )
        -  ,   -        .  .   -  ?

----------

*C*,           "".      " ".   ,       ,     



> -  ,   -        .  .


   ?   ,  .  ,    =  .

----------


## C

**,  !

----------

